# 42" or 48" crate



## Nicnivin

Ok I am really unsure as to what size I should get for Loki. He is 6 months and just weighed in at 55 lbs, not sure how tall he is he won't stand still, but he is def on the smaller side. I am looking at the petmate vari-kennels, just unsure if he really is going to need a 48". He is crated at night and when we leave the house. Is a 42" be enough room for him as an adult, I mean the 48" is for giant breeds and I don't see Loki growing bigger than the standard. What size crates are you using for your adult males? Thanks!


----------



## JKlatsky

My dogs all have 2 crates. One for in the house and one for in the car. In the house I like them to have room to move and stretch since they are in there for awhile when I am at work. All 4 of my dogs from 65-95lbs are in a 48" wire crate in the house.

In the car I use the plastic crates. However, I have left them in their overnight when we are traveling and really I would not consider them big enough for long term comfort. I can tell when I let them out after an extended period that they show some stiffness from being in one position for too long.

My 2 big dogs (95 and 85lbs) are in 500s, that's the XL varikennel that is 40" long. Petmate Extra Large Vari Kennel Ultra - Dog Crates at Dog Kennels

My 2 smaller dogs (65 and 70lbs) are in 400s, that's the L Varikennel that is 36" long. Petmate Large Vari Kennel Ultra - Dog Crates at Dog Kennels


----------



## SouthernThistle

Grimmies (87 lbs) has a 42" crate. 
Gidget (40 lbs) has a 36" crate.

Grimmies enjoys cramming himself into Gidget's crate anytime her door is open, and she's not in it. Grimmies does fine in his 42" crate because he lays up against the back of it with his head resting up on the side so he's always looking at the door. 

Both of their crates are metal wire (steel, actually) that we got from a farm supply store in South Georgia. I don't know the maker of it, but they're wider than most crates I've seen and are much heavier duty.


----------



## Liesje

I use 36" in the car and 42" in the house. Coke is the tallest dog - 26" - Nikon is the heaviest - 70lbs. I see no need for 48"s for my dogs and would never be able to fit those anywhere anyway!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have a 48" crate but the only reason I got that one was because it was only $5.00 more than the 42" at the time. Stark doesn't do anything but eat in his crate anymore so I like the idea he has room to move around if he wants too while chomping away on those bones.


----------



## Rerun

42" is more than big enough for standard size shepherds, I do have a 48" petmate for my tallest because he is very talllll and very loonnggg. He has a TON of room in there, and would "fit" fine in a 42"

The 48" just allows him to stand completely up and not be quite as squished looking.


----------



## Nicnivin

Well I found the 48" for 139.99 online so I guess I will go with that one. After shipping its still cheaper than the 42", even if the 48" will take up the entire room in this tiny house. lol Thanks everyone!


----------



## selzer

I use 36s in the car for all of mine. 

In the house I use 42s for bitches and 48s for he dogs. Now I have just one dog, so one of my tiniest bitches gets this gigundo 48 crate. Mine are only crated for the night and while traveling, so they are pretty much crashed while crated anyway.


----------



## rjvamp

48" here I think ...it is huge! Angeles is 102 lbs.


----------



## Nicnivin

rjvamp said:


> 48" here I think ...it is huge! Angeles is 102 lbs.


Love the name! I miss that TV series. lol


----------



## rjvamp

Nicnivin said:


> Love the name! I miss that TV series. lol


So do I! I watch it on DVD now or TNT


----------



## Nicnivin

Well it was too good to be true, not getting the 48" crate for $160.00 (w/ shipping).  Got a phone call today saying that the shipping charge for the 48" crate was not calculated correctly and it would be another $110.00 for shipping. Guess I have to go to the local Petsmart and get the 42". No one around seems to have a 48".


----------



## HeidiW

I got my Bo the 48 inch Vari 700 plastic Kennel from dog.com and they charged me around $20 for shipping. Total cost was $209.00 with shipping, at the Local stores they want $280 for it. Bo weighs 110 Pounds. I like this size for him. He broke his wired kennel. This vari 700 is more sturdy.


----------



## JKlatsky

Just want to throw it out there that I have now bought 2 48" Kennel-Aire crates from this seller on Ebay. They arrived within the week and shipping was less that $20...For a grand total of about $150 per crate,







KENNEL-AIRE 48" FOLD AND CARRY DOG KENNEL CRATE CAGE - eBay (item 300399120908 end time Feb-26-10 19:06:51 PST)


----------



## rjvamp

Check Craigslist too. I sold one there when I was moving back from NC to MN after my temp assignment was up. I didn't want to ship it and offered a good price for it.


----------



## Nicnivin

Checked Craig's List and Ebay for the Vari 700. No luck, looking into dog.com now. =) Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## mjbgsd

What about petedge? That is where I got my two wire crates for the home. They've survived a lot and it's been 6 years. 
Here's a picture, taken with phone, of my #500 which is Akbar's, and then my two 42'' for the other two who use it when I'm gone. The 42'' are PLENTY of room! Cody stands 25.5'' and weighs 80lbs and he still has a lot of room left.


----------



## DonP

Check the actual measurment before you buy a crate. The companies don't all measure the same way. My 40" Vari-kennel only measures 35" of floor space front to back.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

are you looking for the vari kennel type or wire? 

I got the 48" wire with two doors (fold down) at Ocean State Job lot for 60 some bucks. Not sure if you have those stores around or could order from them?

I would also check Walmart, they have crates varying sizes (cheaper than paying for shipping!) 

Petsmart and Petco type stores aren't going to be kinda high.. I like Pet Edge as well, they have good stuff and it's always lasted me quite some time (I still have a blower from them that is atleast 12 years old!) I don't think their shipping is to pricey..certainly not a 100$ I'd think...

Good luck crate shopping! Wish you lived closer, I just gave away a huge varikennel to someone who adopted some dogs)


----------



## Nicnivin

Loki did not like the wire crate we got him or this would be much easier. lol He seems to like the darkness of the plastic airline type crate. And putting a blanket over the wire one didn't work cause he would just eat the blanket. lol


----------



## Nicnivin

DonP said:


> Check the actual measurment before you buy a crate. The companies don't all measure the same way. My 40" Vari-kennel only measures 35" of floor space front to back.


Never realized that they measured from the outside of the crate, that's just silly sizing. That means the one I actually have now is an X-Large: 39"L x 26"W x 30"H (Brushed Nickel/Slate). The inside only measures 35"L  so confusing! I just ordered the Giant size 48"L x 32"W x 35"H (Grey). Now hopefully it doesn't come broken. lol I never have good luck with ordering crates. Hopefully I can Loki's current crate on Craigslist for a decent price.


----------



## mysablegsd

I got Carly the biggest one I could find.










A friend that watches house hunters on hgtv said it would probably rent for $500 a month in NYC.


----------



## krstn157

Nicnivin said:


> Well I found the 48" for 139.99 online so I guess I will go with that one. After shipping its still cheaper than the 42", even if the 48" will take up the entire room in this tiny house. lol Thanks everyone!


I just wanted everyone to know that I found a seller (foryourpet) on Ebay that sells dog crates a lot cheaper than the pet stores. I bought two 48" wire kennels for $154 - including shipping. I believe the 42" crates are $69 each with free shipping. I actually sold the two 48" crates before I ever used them, they were HUGE. I decided to buy the 48" because they were only 10$ more however I could not find anywhere in my house to put the two crates. My older GSD was in a 42" and he had plenty of room so I have no problem with getting the 42".


----------



## jwb72

I bought a 48" one from petsupplies.com and it was $86.99 with free shipping. I tried to find the link, but couldn't. I'm not sure if it was a special or not, but their prices aren't bad.


----------



## doggiedad

my dogs name is Loki, :thumbup:. my dog was in
a 48" crate staring at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Busters Mama

If you look into the Midwest Crates most of them have a divider panel. This is especially good for a pet owner with a puppy because you can adjust the size of the crate as your pet grows. This way you only need to purchase one crate. The general rule of thumb is your pet should be able to stand up and turn around in his crate. Also if your pet likes the enclosure of a VeriKennel, you can always use a metal crate with Cratewear Set. This includes a Crate Cover, Crate Bed, and Bumper Pad (works like a crib bumper pad). This creates a den-like atmosphere your dog will like.


----------

